# Cheapest shipping to UK



## londonjr (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi all,

As it's Christmas I was thinking of sending my wife's family (in the Philippines) a bit of money to send over (to the UK) a few bits and pieces for her for Xmas. Does anyone know of a quickish (i.e in time for Christmas) shipping company that isn't too expensive? I've looked at the big international players - FedeX and DHL, but wondered if there was anyone else a bit cheaper out there?

Thanks


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Shipping*



londonjr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As it's Christmas I was thinking of sending my wife's family (in the Philippines) a bit of money to send over (to the UK) a few bits and pieces for her for Xmas. Does anyone know of a quickish (i.e in time for Christmas) shipping company that isn't too expensive? I've looked at the big international players - FedeX and DHL, but wondered if there was anyone else a bit cheaper out there?
> 
> Thanks


The only one I can thing of is located here: LBC Freight. It's a Philippine company that does very well. Not sure about a package getting to it's destination before Christmas though. For delivery in a location where there is no LBC office, they have a contract with DHL.


Hope that helps...


----------

